# Vier gewinnt



## Flemmli (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo Community,


könnte bitte jemand so freundlich sein und kurz den Quellcode kompilieren und die fertige exe auf z.B. uploaded.to hochladen. Das wäre sehr nett.

Warum ichs nicht selber mache?
Leider fehlt mir hierzu trotz google das Wissen für den Moment.

mfg
Flemmli 


```
// Quellcode entfernt
```


----------



## eRaaaa (24. Mai 2011)

a) kommt beim Kompilieren keine .exe raus
b) ist das ein Applet, das läuft normalerweise im Browser
c) ziemlich unverschämt 

Was genau hast du vor?


----------



## Firephoenix (24. Mai 2011)

Hi,
offenbar bist du nichtmal in der Lage den Quellcode selber zu schreiben...
MP-Forum: Künstliche Intelligenz - Einführung (4 Gewinnt) (Matroids Matheplanet)
Meinst du nicht, dass es evtl Sinn macht wenn man eine Abgabe o.ä. hat, dass man sich wenigstens selbst mit dem Stoff auseinander setzt? Unter umständen betreibt man dabei weniger Aufwand als sich eine Lösung zusammenzusuchen und lernen tut man dabei auf alle Fälle mehr.
Gruß


----------



## SlaterB (24. Mai 2011)

wenn Java an sich ansonsten keine Rolle bei dem ganzen spielt, VierGewinnt gleich als exe irgendwo suchen?


----------



## Flemmli (24. Mai 2011)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> a) kommt beim Kompilieren keine .exe raus
> b) ist das ein Applet, das läuft normalerweise im Browser
> c) ziemlich unverschämt
> 
> Was genau hast du vor?



a) Okay da sieht man das ich keine Ahnung habe 
b) Okay und wie kann ich das zu einer Datei kompilieren welche ohne eclipse oder sonstiges läuft?
c) Naja, ich dachte es wäre nur eine kleine Sache für diejenigen, welche davon Ahnung haben



Firephoenix hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> offenbar bist du nichtmal in der Lage den Quellcode selber zu schreiben...
> MP-Forum: Künstliche Intelligenz - Einführung (4 Gewinnt) (Matroids Matheplanet)
> Meinst du nicht, dass es evtl Sinn macht wenn man eine Abgabe o.ä. hat, dass man sich wenigstens selbst mit dem Stoff auseinander setzt? Unter umständen betreibt man dabei weniger Aufwand als sich eine Lösung zusammenzusuchen und lernen tut man dabei auf alle Fälle mehr.
> Gruß



das stimmt, den Source habe ich nicht geschrieben. Habe ich auch nie behauptet.
Leider habe ich in der Schule derart wenig über Java gelernt, (der Unterricht bestand IMMER aus, vorgefertigten Quelltext abschreiben) dass ich nie in der Lage wäre VierGewinnt alleine zu programmieren.



SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> wenn Java an sich ansonsten keine Rolle bei dem ganzen spielt, VierGewinnt gleich als exe irgendwo suchen?


hmm leider muss das Spiel den Anschein haben das ich das programmiert habe und da dieses Spiel vom grafischen her sehr sehr simpel gehalten ist wäre es perfekt für mich.

Bzw. ich brauche das Spiel für ein Referat, wobei der Schwerpunkt meines Referates sich mit Künstlicher Intelligenz beschäftig, welches ich auch vom theoretischen Teil geschafft habe. Als Stichpunkte der MiniMax Algorithmus oder Alpha - Beta pruning

Ich würdet mir echt einen riesen gefallen machen


----------



## Gast2 (24. Mai 2011)

Ihr werdet doch euren fertigen Quelltext auch mal irgendwann kompiliert haben oder nicht?
Naja, hier steht alles was du wissen musst: Java-Programme kompilieren und ausfhren - Java als erste Programmiersprache - Javaschublade


----------



## Michael... (24. Mai 2011)

Um das als Applikation auszuführen müsste man den Code umschreiben.

Bestimmt musst Du auch den Quellcode mit abgeben und spätestens daran würde man merken, dass der Code nicht von Dir ist, da Ihr das so sicher nicht gelernt habt.
Der Code sieht zwar aus wie von einem mittelmäßigem Schüler geschrieben (nicht an die Code Conventions gehalten; Implementierungen, die Fehler verursachen können...) enthält aber einige veraltete Methoden und dürfte so aus den 90er Jahren sein.


----------



## derfrgendeh (24. Mai 2011)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Ihr werdet doch euren fertigen Quelltext auch mal irgendwann kompiliert haben oder nicht?
> Naja, hier steht alles was du wissen musst: Java-Programme kompilieren und ausfhren - Java als erste Programmiersprache - Javaschublade



nicht unbedingt, noch effizienter ist es, selbst zu untersuchen.

@Flemmli Applet durch geeigneten Container ersetzen, init zu Konstruktor machen, Methoden anpassen, main einfügen


----------



## Flemmli (24. Mai 2011)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Ihr werdet doch euren fertigen Quelltext auch mal irgendwann kompiliert haben oder nicht?
> Naja, hier steht alles was du wissen musst: Java-Programme kompilieren und ausfhren - Java als erste Programmiersprache - Javaschublade



Nein, kein einziges mal ^^
Ich versuchs und melde mich dann wieder 
DANKE erstmal!




Michael... hat gesagt.:


> Um das als Applikation auszuführen müsste man den Code umschreiben.
> 
> Bestimmt musst Du auch den Quellcode mit abgeben und spätestens daran würde man merken, dass der Code nicht von Dir ist, da Ihr das so sicher nicht gelernt habt.
> Der Code sieht zwar aus wie von einem mittelmäßigem Schüler geschrieben (nicht an die Code Conventions gehalten; Implementierungen, die Fehler verursachen können...) enthält aber einige veraltete Methoden und dürfte so aus den 90er Jahren sein.



Kann ich nicht beurteilen wie veraltet er ist. Jedoch funktioniert er und damit keiner den Source sieht hätte ichs eben gern kompeliert 




derfrgendeh hat gesagt.:


> nicht unbedingt, noch effizienter ist es, selbst zu untersuchen.
> 
> @Flemmli Applet durch geeigneten Container ersetzen, init zu Konstruktor machen, Methoden anpassen, main einfügen



ähm wie bitte? Davon hab ich leider kein Wort verstanden, tut mir leid.


----------



## Dekker (24. Mai 2011)

Flemmli hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich nicht beurteilen wie veraltet er ist. Jedoch funktioniert er und damit keiner den Source sieht hätte ichs eben gern kompeliert



Wenn euer Lehrer nicht total bescheuert ist lässt er sich den Quellcode geben.


----------



## derfrgendeh (24. Mai 2011)

und damit die source nicht sichtbar ist, bräuchtest du dann etwas, was quellcode oder bytecode nimmt und maschinencode erzeugt + obfuscator, außerdem überredungskünste, dass das von dir ist und auch nichts schlimmes


----------



## Flemmli (24. Mai 2011)

Er ist bescheuert ^^


So ich denke soweit hab ichs geschnallt, jedoch habe ich noch 1 Problem *bitte nicht hauen ^^*

Wie und woher bekomme ich eine MANIFEST.MF datei?
Diese brauche ich zum kompelieren in Eclipse.


----------



## Dekker (24. Mai 2011)

???
Nö brauchste nicht:

-> Eclipse starten
-> File -> new Java Project

Im Projektordner dann im package src

-> File -> new Class
-> Name der Klasse muss "VierGewinnt" sein

Danach machste Copy n Paste deines Programms hier und klcikst auf Run.


----------



## derfrgendeh (24. Mai 2011)

@Flemmli: musse jar anschauen und findste nicht du solltest deinen lehrer etwas respekt zollen?


----------



## derfrgendeh (25. Mai 2011)

triggerimpuls:
jar-The Java Archive Tool
Setting an Application's Entry Point (The Java™ Tutorials > Deployment > Packaging Programs in JAR Files)


----------



## jgh (25. Mai 2011)

als Anhang ein 7zip-Datei, einfach speichern, entpacken und dann die html-seite darin aufrufen...dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## muckelzwerg (25. Mai 2011)

Flemmli hat gesagt.:


> c) Naja, ich dachte es wäre nur eine kleine Sache für diejenigen, welche davon Ahnung haben


Nein ist es nicht. Wenn wir Dir die Aufgabe schenken, dann betrügen wir damit nicht nur Deinen Lehrer, sondern auch gleich noch alle Deine Mitschüler, die es ernsthaft versuchen. "klein" ist was anderes.



Flemmli hat gesagt.:


> Leider habe ich in der Schule derart wenig über Java gelernt, (der Unterricht bestand IMMER aus, vorgefertigten Quelltext abschreiben) dass *ich nie in der Lage wäre VierGewinnt alleine zu programmieren*.
> ...
> hmm leider muss das Spiel *den Anschein haben das ich das programmiert habe* und da dieses Spiel vom grafischen her sehr sehr simpel gehalten ist wäre es perfekt für mich.
> ...
> Bzw. ich brauche das Spiel *für ein Referat, wobei der Schwerpunkt meines Referates sich mit Künstlicher Intelligenz beschäftig*, welches ich auch vom theoretischen Teil geschafft habe. Als Stichpunkte der MiniMax Algorithmus oder Alpha - Beta pruning


Selbst wenn diese Geschichte stimmt, dann hast Du entweder das falsche Referat ausgesucht, oder der Lehrer hat seinen Job nicht gemacht. Um damit umzugehen braucht man Eier in der Hose und keine "kompilierte Exe".


----------



## jgh (25. Mai 2011)

also ich seh das ein wenig anders...:
Der TO ist ehrlich (zumindest hier zu uns^^) und sagt wofür er es braucht.
Er hätte genauso gut irgendeine Lügengeschichte erzählen können...
Und wenn ein Lehrer das nicht mitbekommt, was einfach kopiert ist und wovon man keine Ahnung hat...jo, dann ist es eh egal.


----------



## muckelzwerg (25. Mai 2011)

Ja, das siehst Du anders. Und die Schüler, die sich ernsthaft mit ihren Referaten beschäftigen (wer hat sich das Thema "KI" wohl ausgesucht ...) sehen es sicher auch wieder anders.


----------



## VfL_Freak (25. Mai 2011)

Moin,



jgh hat gesagt.:


> also ich seh das ein wenig anders...:
> Der TO ist ehrlich (zumindest hier zu uns^^) und sagt wofür er es braucht.
> Er hätte genauso gut irgendeine Lügengeschichte erzählen können...
> Und wenn ein Lehrer das nicht mitbekommt, was einfach kopiert ist und wovon man keine Ahnung hat...jo, dann ist es eh egal



ja, ja ... Gutenberg lässt grüßen 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## jgh (25. Mai 2011)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> ja, ja ... Gutenberg lässt grüßen
> 
> ...



Die Scheinheiligkeit bestellt auch beste Grüße


----------



## chalkbag (25. Mai 2011)

Wenn das Thema KI ist, dann wäre eine Implementierung von 4Gewinnt doch sowieso eine Themaverfehlung. Wenn ich die Funktionsweise der Glühbirne erklären will, dann bring ich doch auch nicht nur eine Taschenlampe mit und schalt sie an und aus. Als Beispiel wäre 4 Gewinnt wohl geeignet, ob das so überhaupt (von einem Schüler) gefordert ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln und denke eher in Richtung Profilierung mit geklauten Mitteln. Referate beschäftigen sich ja eigentlich mit den Grundlagen bzw. der Theorie.


----------



## Flemmli (25. Mai 2011)

Dekker hat gesagt.:


> ???
> Nö brauchste nicht:
> 
> -> Eclipse starten
> ...



Danke, jedoch möchte ich den Source kompelieren. Zum "laufen" hab ich es ja bekommen 



derfrgendeh hat gesagt.:


> @Flemmli: musse jar anschauen und findste nicht du solltest deinen lehrer etwas respekt zollen?



hmm ich denke Jeder in seiner Schulzeit hat super Lehrer gehabt, welche einen sehr sehr guten Job machen *an Metalltechnik/Elektrotechnik und Mathe Lehrer denk*, jedoch hat sicher auch jeder mindestens einen Lehrer gehabt welcher nicht ganz so gut abschneidet.
Vor allem liegt jedoch das Problem darin das wir nur 2 Stunden in der Woche Computertechnik hatten. Und in dieser sehr begrenzten Zeit eine Sprache zu erlernen fällt doch sehr schwer.
Also eigentlich muss ich dir recht geben, kein Lehrer kann den Schülern in 2 Stunden/Woche die Sprache bebringen.



derfrgendeh hat gesagt.:


> triggerimpuls:
> jar-The Java Archive Tool
> Setting an Application's Entry Point (The Java™ Tutorials > Deployment > Packaging Programs in JAR Files)



danke ich werds mir nacher mal durchlesen und versuchen!



muckelzwerg hat gesagt.:


> Nein ist es nicht. Wenn wir Dir die Aufgabe schenken, dann betrügen wir damit nicht nur Deinen Lehrer, sondern auch gleich noch alle Deine Mitschüler, die es ernsthaft versuchen. "klein" ist was anderes.
> 
> 
> Selbst wenn diese Geschichte stimmt, dann hast Du entweder das falsche Referat ausgesucht, oder der Lehrer hat seinen Job nicht gemacht. Um damit umzugehen braucht man Eier in der Hose und keine "kompilierte Exe".



keine Sorge, meine Mitshüler machen in diesem Fach kein Referat
Ja die "Geschichte" wie du sagst, stimmt.
Ich hätte ja lieber Visual Basic 6 gelernt, (Das habe ich damals mit 14 angefangen zu lernen) jedoch stand nur Java zur Auswahl.



jgh hat gesagt.:


> also ich seh das ein wenig anders...:
> Der TO ist ehrlich (zumindest hier zu uns^^) und sagt wofür er es braucht.
> Er hätte genauso gut irgendeine Lügengeschichte erzählen können...
> Und wenn ein Lehrer das nicht mitbekommt, was einfach kopiert ist und wovon man keine Ahnung hat...jo, dann ist es eh egal.



Ich danke dir, wenigstens einer der meine verzweifelte Lage erkennt ^^
Ich könnte wetten das die meisten ehemaligen Schüler auf ähnliche Mittel in ihrer Schulzeit zurück gegriffen haben. 



muckelzwerg hat gesagt.:


> Ja, das siehst Du anders. Und die Schüler, die sich ernsthaft mit ihren Referaten beschäftigen (wer hat sich das Thema "KI" wohl ausgesucht ...) sehen es sicher auch wieder anders.



Ich möchte betonen, dass ich das ebenfalls gemacht habe. Jedoch ist es schwer innerhalb weniger Tage java soweit zu erlernen das ich das Spiel selber programmieren könnte.
Wie die KI bei einem Spiel vorgeht habe ich ja bereits erarbeitet und werde dies auch theoretisch erklären.



VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke in Art und Umfang der beiden Arbeiten muss man trotzdem differenzieren. Ob ich nun mehrere Jahre oder nur wenige Tage für etwas Zeit habe muss man wohl oder übel die Vorgehensmethoden abwägen.



jgh hat gesagt.:


> Die Scheinheiligkeit bestellt auch beste Grüße


Die Aussage versteh ich leider nicht ganz, tut mir leid. Ironie?



chalkbag hat gesagt.:


> Wenn das Thema KI ist, dann wäre eine Implementierung von 4Gewinnt doch sowieso eine Themaverfehlung. Wenn ich die Funktionsweise der Glühbirne erklären will, dann bring ich doch auch nicht nur eine Taschenlampe mit und schalt sie an und aus. Als Beispiel wäre 4 Gewinnt wohl geeignet, ob das so überhaupt (von einem Schüler) gefordert ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln und denke eher in Richtung Profilierung mit geklauten Mitteln. Referate beschäftigen sich ja eigentlich mit den Grundlagen bzw. der Theorie.




Ich habe mein Schwerpunkt des Referates auf die KI gesetzt.
Jedoch beinhaltet es u.a. auch die realisierung von 4 Gewinnt (Mensch vs. Mensch)



jgh hat gesagt.:


> als Anhang ein 7zip-Datei, einfach speichern, entpacken und dann die html-seite darin aufrufen...dann sollte es klappen.



Vielen Vielen Dank, es funktioniert bestens!!!


----------



## muckelzwerg (25. Mai 2011)

Flemmli hat gesagt.:


> Ich hätte ja lieber Visual Basic 6 gelernt, (Das habe ich damals mit 14 angefangen zu lernen) jedoch stand nur Java zur Auswahl.


Und Du willst von Dir selbst behaupten, dass Du jetzt Java gelernt hast, es in einem Referat verwendest, aber nicht selbst ein Programm kompilieren kannst und nicht weißt, dass da erstmal keine "exe" bei rauskommt?
Hast Du so einen niedrigen Anspruch an Dich? 



Flemmli hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte betonen, dass ich das ebenfalls gemacht habe. Jedoch ist es schwer innerhalb weniger Tage java soweit zu erlernen das ich das Spiel selber programmieren könnte.
> Wie die KI bei einem Spiel vorgeht habe ich ja bereits erarbeitet und werde dies auch theoretisch erklären.


Ich denk Du lernst Java schon länger? Wenn Du erst frisch dabei bist, kann Dein Lehrer auch nicht verlangen, dass Du irgendwelche Programme aus dem Ärmel zauberst. Er wird wohl nicht gesagt haben "Lern mal bis zur nächsten Woche Java, mach ein Referat über KI und schreib ein Programm dazu." Das hast Du Dir doch selbst ausgesucht, oder nicht?
Mal abgesehen davon, dass Du Dich lächerlich machst und Deine Note (und auch Deinen Nasenfaktor) riskierst, wenn Deine Lehrer sehen, auf welche Weise Du arbeitest.


----------



## Flemmli (25. Mai 2011)

muckelzwerg hat gesagt.:


> Und Du willst von Dir selbst behaupten, dass Du jetzt Java gelernt hast, es in einem Referat verwendest, aber nicht selbst ein Programm kompilieren kannst und nicht weißt, dass da erstmal keine "exe" bei rauskommt?
> Hast Du so einen niedrigen Anspruch an Dich?
> 
> Das ich Java gelernt habe und somit kann habe ich in KEINEM Post von mir behauptet!
> ...



Zwei Jahre a 2 Stunden/Woche. vermutlich liegts an den Unterrichtsmethoden (Quelltext abschreiben etc.)
Wo mach ich mich denn bitte lächerlich?
Ich hab mich mit der Frage: Ob mir jemand den Source kompelieren kann in diesem Forum angemeldet und gehofft das hier weitere nette User angemeldet sind, die das schon einmal gemacht haben und für die es nur eine kleine Sache ist!
Das ich natürlich meine Lebensgeschichte hier schreiben muss, was für mich kein problem darstellt, jedoch ich am Schluss noch mehr oder weniger in die Mangel genommen werde stimmt mich mehr als traurig.
Somit war das der letzte Post von mir.

Ich danke allen Leuten, welche mir wirklich geholfen habe und mich bei meinem Problem unterstüzt haben.

Der Rest sollte evt noch einmal überdenken warum sie dann hier in diesem Forum angemeldet sind, nur um zu stänkern ??!!!

Wer ohne Sünde ist, der werfe den ersten Stein.!!!


----------



## jgh (25. Mai 2011)

Flemmli hat gesagt.:


> Die Aussage versteh ich leider nicht ganz, tut mir leid. Ironie?



War auch nicht auf dich gemünzt...sondern an alle die dein Verhalten kritisieren.
Wer hat denn noch niemals während einer Klausur, Arbeit und/oder Prüfung geschummelt?

_"Wer von euch ohne Sünde ist...der werfe den ersten Stein."_


----------



## muckelzwerg (25. Mai 2011)

Achso, sobald man mal selbst geschummelt hat, darf man anderen nicht mehr sagen, dass es falsch ist?
Darf dann auch nur der Olympiasieger den Olympiasieger trainieren? Und Lehrer die früher mal "geschummelt" haben, bekommen das Examen aberkannt?
Werd doch mal realistisch, es gibt nicht nur schwarz und weiß.


@ Flemmli
"Ob jemand schonmal was kompiliert hat und er es für Dich machen kann, weil es eine kleine Sache ist ..."
Du lernst Java seit zwei Jahren? Hast null Ahnung. Und Schuld ist der falsche Unterricht. (Ach, aber VisualBasic konntest Du selbst lernen, schon klar ...)
Du hast ein Referat über KI, dazu ein Beispiel, dass Du aus dem Internet blind übernommen hast und nicht selbst kompilieren kannst. Und lernen, wie man es "kompiliert" willst Du auch nicht. Du hast wörtlich geschrieben, dass Du niemals in der Lage wärst sowas wie das Vier Gewinnt zu programmieren und dass es den Anschein haben muss, als hättest Du es selbst programmiert".
Einen vorsätzlicheren und unmoralischen Täuschungsversuch gibt es nicht.
Von "mal in einer Klausur schummeln" ist das ziemlich weit entfernt. Das ist GENAU die Guttenberg-Nummer, wenn man es denn vergleichen will.

"Lächerlich" machst Du Dich, wenn die Klasse und Dein Lehrer merken, dass Du das Programm aus dem Internet gesaugt und davon genau null Plan hast. Du hältst ein Referat über KI, hast dort den MiniMax drin (den wirst Du im Zusammenhang mit Schachprogrammen gefunden haben) und bringst als Beispiel ein Vier Gewinnt bei dem davon gar nichts auftaucht.
Richtig dämlich wirds, wenn Dein Lehrer das mitbekommt und Dich in Zukunft als "ach, das ist doch der, der damals im Referat keinen Plan hatte oder vielleicht sogar bescheissen wollte" sieht.


----------



## SlaterB (25. Mai 2011)

die Fronten sind sicherlich klar, wer noch mehr auszutauschen hat kann das per PM machen,
geschlossen


----------

